# Sauvegarde du contenu DD d'un Mac G3



## macpapyguy (30 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous,
Après un long silence, viens chercher un support pour la remise en service d'un G3 . Mais auparavant, je voudrais remercier forumMg pour l'aide que j'ai trouvé  dans les  interventions d'éminents membres qui m'ont permis d'échanger avec succès la carte graphique d'un iMac 24".
La remise en service de iMac G3 DV SE,(400mHz, 384 Mb, 13Gb, Mac OS 9.2.2) suppose la sauvegarde d'applications et de fichiers auxquels je tiens particulièrement. En fouillant dans mes archives, j'ai trouvé un Superdisk Drive Imation avec un lot de disquettes 120Mb, le tout acheté en même temps que le G3 et qui devrait autoriser cette sauvegarde.Mais  deux problèmes:

le driver pour le Superdisk n'est plus résident dans les applications. Je ne retrouve pas le disque dans le boitier Imation. Donc, avec mon iMac 21,5 pouces, j'ai trouvé sur le net et téléchargé le driver ad hoc, version 3.3 et compressé Stuffit. Je vais le graver sur un CD. Question: sans décompression, le driver dans cet état sur le CD sera-t-il lisible par le G3?
Un essais d'introduction d'un DVD dans le lecteur optique du G3 n'a pas été un franc succès: introduction automatique longue et poussive du DVD; ce dernier n'apparait pas sur l'écran et bien entendu, il y aurait impossibilité de l'extraire sans une astuce que j'ai aussi trouver dans ces lignes. Merci encore.D'ou question: que faire pour faciliter l'introduction et voir apparaitre le CD sur l'écran?

Merci d'avance pour les réponses.


----------



## Invité (30 Septembre 2020)

Pour un iMac G3, contentes toi d'un CD si les DVD ne montent pas.

Tu peux sauvegarder ton disque sur un DDE en USB avec l'utilitaire de disque. 
Bon USB1 ça va être long mais ça devrait fonctionner.


----------



## pershing78 (1 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour tu peux aussi utiliser Retrospect 5 , il permet de faire toute sorte de sauvegarde (même sur un NAS en afp ca marche très bien ) cd, dvd, fichier DD , et permet de cloner à l'identique le DD sur un autre . ci dessous sur mon vieux powermac 4400


----------



## Invité (1 Octobre 2020)

Ah ouais ! 

Je crois bien que j'ai une licence et le soft…


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Octobre 2020)

macpapyguy a dit:


> j'ai trouvé un Superdisk Drive Imation avec un lot de disquettes 120Mb, le tout acheté en même temps que le G3 et qui devrait autoriser cette sauvegarde.Mais  … problème:
> 
> le driver pour le Superdisk n'est plus résident dans les applications. Je ne retrouve pas le disque dans le boitier Imation. Donc, avec mon iMac 21,5 pouces, j'ai trouvé sur le net et téléchargé le driver ad hoc, version 3.3 et compressé Stuffit. Je vais le graver sur un CD. Question: sans décompression, le driver dans cet état sur le CD sera-t-il lisible par le G3?



J'ai le CD d'installation du Superdisk Imation (j'ai aussi le Superdisk), je peux t'en faire une archive auto-décompactable avec CompactPro et t'envoyer un lien de téléchargement si tu veux, mais faudra patienter un peu, là je ne suis pas chez moi, pour quelques jours.


----------



## macpapyguy (3 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour
Merci à tous pour les réponses, on se sent moins seul devant ces pb. !!!
 J'ai pour le moment connecté une clef USB 8Go; elle monte bien à l'écran du G3 et j'ai transféré les dossiers auxquels je tiens.
J'ai aussi tenté de brancher les DD externes en ma possession, parfaitement opérationnel sur Mac 21,5", ( un My passeport WD et un Intenso). Le G3 ne les reconnait pas: ils ne montent pas à l'écran et n'apparaissent pas sur le périphérique USB où ils sont connectés. Est un problème de formatage? Dois acheter un nouveau DD externe qui sera dédié au G3?
 J'ai abandonné l'idée d'utiliser le Superdisk  Imation: il a vraiment un problème pour l'éjection des disquettes, même après avoir réussi à implanter le driver sur le G3.
 La solution  Retrospect 5 me plait assez avec se possibilités . Mais néophyte déclaré et reconnu, je ne comprends pas la note:_(même sur un NAS en afp ca marche très bien )._ D'où ma question: quelles sont traduction et mise en oeuvre de ces termes sur le G3 ?
 Vos  premières réponses m'amène à mieux préciser mon besoin final:
Sur le G3, j'ai  un outil de simulation Mathcad 6 version pour OS 9.2.2,  cadeau de mes collègues quand j'ai pris ma retraite. Avec cet outil, j'ai réalisé des études dont je ne peux plus imprimer les résultats, imprimante hors d'âge, plus de cartouche, etc..Il me faut changer d'imprimante mais en trouver une compatible Mac OS 9 est mission impossible. 
 Solution envisagée: implanter Mac OS X 10.3.2 sur mon G3, (en espérant que ma version Mathcad tourne dessus), acheter une imprimante compatible. Mais avant de lancer ces opérations, il est indispensable de sauvegarder l'outil et les dossiers d'étude.
Quand je serai sûr d'avoir sauvegarder l' essentiel, je procéderai au passage à OSX 10.3.2; nul doute que vos avis seront encore sollicités!
 Bonne journée


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2020)

Le PM G3 a des limitations que n'a pas un iMac 21,5, par exemple, il ne peut pas gérer de disque dur de plus de 120 Go, donc inutile de mettre un disque de 4 To dessus, et pour le formatage, il ne connait ni l'APFS, ni le HFS étendu avec journalisation, il faut donc reformuler tes disques, en ne perdant pas de vue que quelle que soit la capacité du disque, il ne pourra en gérer que les premiers 120 Go (que ça soit en une ou plusieurs partitions). Par ailleurs, j'ai souvenir d'une limitation à 8 Go de la partition qui contient Mac OS, mais je ne me souviens plus si ça concernait OS X ou juste OS 9 et plus ancien, et si les PM G3 blanc/bleu étaient concernés, ou juste les G3 beiges ?

À noter que la limitation à 120 Go ce sont de "vrais" Go, soit environ 128,85 Go au sens des fabricants de disques durs, donc, de mon point de vue, ça vaut le coup de mettre un disque de 160 Go, qui ne fait que 149 "vrais" Go, plutôt qu'un de 120 Go qui lui n'en fait qu'un peu moins de 112 "vrais"

Pour info, un "vrai" Go, c'est 2 puissance 30 octets, alors que le Go du fabricant, c'est 10 puissance 9 octets, ce qui représente une différence de 73 741 824 octets (soit un peu plus de 70 Mo) de différence par Go.


----------



## Invité (3 Octobre 2020)

C'est un iMac G3 DV, t'es sûr qu'il y a ces limitations ?
Il me semble que j'avais mis un 250Go dans un des miens.


----------



## macpapyguy (3 Octobre 2020)

J'ai déjà 13 Go sur ce mac G3DVSE; c'est suffisant pour l'instant; mais si j'arrive à implanter Mac OSX 10.3 , j'envisagerai de mettre un DD 80Go. J'ai déjà rajouté 256 Mo à la Ram portant la capacité à 384 Mo.
 Pour le moment, je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi je n'arrive pas à connecter mes DD externes, voir mon précédent post.
 Quelque' un a-t-il une idée?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2020)

Invité a dit:


> C'est un iMac G3 DV, t'es sûr qu'il y a ces limitations ?
> Il me semble que j'avais mis un 250Go dans un des miens.


Ah, j'avais cru à un PowerMac Blanc/bleu, cela dit, je confirme pour la limitation à 120 Go, les premiers iMac ayant supporté les disques de plus de 120 Go étaient selon Apple les iMac G4 de seconde génération (en fait, les derniers iMac G4 de première génération qui ont été fabriqué ont aussi pu bénéficier des nouveaux contrôleurs ATA, comme mon premier iMac, par exemple, un des derniers fabriqués avant la seconde génération), mais aucun modèle G3 n'a pu se voir équipé de ce nouveau contrôleur.

Par contre le système peut être installé sans se préoccuper des 8 premiers Go, ça, c'était juste des PM G3 qui étaient concernés (les beiges, et peut-être les premiers Blanc/bleu).

Pour les disques externes, c'est curieux, même si l'iMac G3 n'a que de l'USB 1.1, ça devrait tourner, bien que lentement. À noter que la limitation à 120 Go ne concerne que les disques internes, puisque sur un externe, le contrôleur ATA est celui du bridge inclus dans le boîtier. Cela dit, l'idéal serait un disque Firewire400, bien plus performant qu'en USB.


----------



## dandu (3 Octobre 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le PM G3 a des limitations que n'a pas un iMac 21,5, par exemple, il ne peut pas gérer de disque dur de plus de 120 Go, donc inutile de mettre un disque de 4 To dessus, et pour le formatage, il ne connait ni l'APFS, ni le HFS étendu avec journalisation, il faut donc reformuler tes disques, en ne perdant pas de vue que quelle que soit la capacité du disque, il ne pourra en gérer que les premiers 120 Go (que ça soit en une ou plusieurs partitions). Par ailleurs, j'ai souvenir d'une limitation à 8 Go de la partition qui contient Mac OS, mais je ne me souviens plus si ça concernait OS X ou juste OS 9 et plus ancien, et si les PM G3 blanc/bleu étaient concernés, ou juste les G3 beiges ?
> 
> À noter que la limitation à 120 Go ce sont de "vrais" Go, soit environ 128,85 Go au sens des fabricants de disques durs, donc, de mon point de vue, ça vaut le coup de mettre un disque de 160 Go, qui ne fait que 149 "vrais" Go, plutôt qu'un de 120 Go qui lui n'en fait qu'un peu moins de 112 "vrais"
> 
> Pour info, un "vrai" Go, c'est 2 puissance 30 octets, alors que le Go du fabricant, c'est 10 puissance 9 octets, ce qui représente une différence de 73 741 824 octets (soit un peu plus de 70 Mo) de différence par Go.



Tu confonds des trucs.

Déjà, le "vrai" Go, c'est bien celui de 1 000 000 000 d'octets. Le système international prend ça comme base, et Mac OS X aussi (depuis Snow Leopard). Celui en base 2, c'est le Gio.

Et la limite, c'est pas "120 Go", c'est 137 438 953 472 octets (donc 137 Go ou 128 Gio). C'est lié à la façon de compter les secteurs : on a accès à 2^28 secteurs de 512 octets.
On parle généralement d'une limite de 120 Go parce que la capacité classique pour les disques durs de l'époque était... 120 Go (et après souvent 160 Go). 



Invité a dit:


> C'est un iMac G3 DV, t'es sûr qu'il y a ces limitations ?
> Il me semble que j'avais mis un 250Go dans un des miens.


Y a pas de limitation sur la taille elle-même, c'est juste que si tu mets un 250 Go en interne, ça va poser des soucis quand tu vas écrire au-dessus de 128 Go. Mais si on fait une partition qui est sous la limite, ça fonctionne. Faut juste se méfier des partitions plus grandes : parce que même s'il y a peu d'espace utilisé, la fragmentation fait que ça peut aller écrire au-delà de la limite... et ça plante.


----------



## dandu (3 Octobre 2020)

Après, le plus simple pour un iMac G3, c'est un vieux disque dur externe de 60/80 Go en 2,5 pouces. Ca passe bien en USB, on partitionne en Apple, on formate en HFS (journalisé ou pas, on s'en fout) et ça passe.


----------



## Invité (3 Octobre 2020)

dandu a dit:


> Tu confonds des trucs.
> 
> Déjà, le "vrai" Go, c'est bien celui de 1 000 000 000 d'octets. Le système international prend ça comme base, et Mac OS X aussi (depuis Snow Leopard). Celui en base 2, c'est le Gio.
> 
> ...


Il n'était pas partionné.
Mais comme l'occupation totale devait faire une quarantaine de Go, ça expliquerait l'absence de soucis…


----------



## macpapyguy (4 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour en ce dimanche matin !
Je suis toujours avec mon problème:
_Pour le moment, je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi je n'arrive pas à connecter mes DD externes, voir mon précédent post._

Pour être plus précis: DD My passeport de WD, un To je pense, connecté sur Prise USB 1du G", détectée bien connectée aux info system/périphérique. Mais n'apparait pas à l'écran, donc non-utilisable; pourquoi?
Quelque' un a-t-il une idée? Merci d'avance
Nota: une clef USB 8Go, branchée à la place est bien détectée, apparait à l'écran, parfaitement opérationnelle


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2020)

Problème de formatage, certainement, tu es allé voir ce que l'utilitaire de disque disait de ton disque ? 

Dandu : l'informaticien que j'étais a une conception différente de ce que tu explique : le système international est une chose, l'informatique, une autre, un kilogramme, par exemple, c'est 1000 grammes parce que le système de poids est un système décimal, mais un kilo-octets, c'est 1024 octets, parce que le système informatique est binaire, et qu'en informatique, 1 kilo, ça n'est pas 10 puissance 3, mais 2 puissance 10. L'informatique n'a repris que le vocabulaire du système international, mais c'est et ça restera un certain temps encore un système binaire, alors que le système international est décimal.

Après, des abréviations comme Gio n'ont été adoptées que récemment, et vouloir appliquer le système international à l'informatique n'est pas cohérent, d'autant qu'on ne l'applique qu'au stockage, pour quelle raison faut-il utiliser 1,024 ko sur un disque pour enregistrer ce qui ne prend que 1 ko en mémoire ? Parce qu'au niveau de la Ram, 1 ko, c'est toujours 1024 octets !


----------



## macpapyguy (4 Octobre 2020)

_Utilitaire de disque mac 21,5_; interrogé pour le WD, il dit que le disque était verrouillé;  formatage en deux partitions; chacune ayant de l'espace libre.
 Dévérrouillé et rebranché sur G3 : branchement reconnu, aucun changement, le disque ne monte pas à l'écran!
_Utilitaire de disque mac 21,5_; interrogé pour le DDE Intenso: non vérrouillé  ; 1to ; 15,6 Go utilisé; connexion USB;
Branchement reconnu mais ne monte pas à l'écran8
 Quelle poisse !!!


----------



## claude72 (4 Octobre 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Dandu : l'informaticien que j'étais a une conception différente…


Et l'imprimeur un peu à cheval sur la typographie que j'étais ajoute que pour le kilo (et à une époque où le mégaoctet n'était encore qu'une utopie et le gigaoctet un vague concept plus proche de la science-fiction que de l'informatique…) la distinction entre les kilos "normaux" valant 1000 trucs et les "grands" kilos valant 1024 octets se faisait aussi en utilisant une capitale pour le symbole des kilooctets, alors que le préfixe multiplicateur normal s'écrit en bas-de-casse : en bon français, on écrit (ou écrivait avant l'arrivée des kibis) donc "*k*g", "*k*m" et "*K*o".
Mais ensuite quand les capacités des mémoires et des disques ont évolué (vers ce qui était l'utopie des quelques années avant) il n'a pas été possible d'appliquer la même règle de distinction pour méga et giga puisque tous les symboles des préfixes multiplicateurs au-dessus du kilo sont déjà en capitale…
(ce qui évite de confondre le méga avec le milli, et accessoirement le giga avec le gramme et le téra avec la tonne)
… d'où la création des kibioctets, des mébioctets et autres gibi ! (on se croirait chez les Shadocks )

À noter d'ailleurs que le symbole du kibioctet est "*K*io", qui conserve donc le "K" majuscule des "grands" kilos valant 1024, et que le symbole "*k*o" du kilooctet décimal du Système International reprend le "k" bas-de-casse du kilo "normal" valant 1000.

Bref, pour résumer, tout ça n'a été fait que pour permettre aux fabricants de disques durs de nous arnaquer en jouant sur la confusion entre les kilos valant 1000 et les vrais Ko informatique, ce qui leur permet nous vendre des disques de capacité inférieure à ce qu'ils annoncent, et ceci maintenant en toute légalité, donc sans que les acheteurs floués aient la possibilité de porter plainte pour s'être fait refiler des disques de capacité inférieure à ce qui est marqué sur la boîte… comme, par exemple, un disque de 320 Go qui ne contient en fait que 298 vrais Go.

(à noter qu'on est bien dans un pays capitaliste où les industriels font la loi et les consommateurs sont des vaches à lait : les industriels nous volent sur la capacité des disques-durs, et plutôt que de les obliger à respecter les règles, et donc vendre des disques de 320 Go qui font réellement 320 Go informatique, les organismes officiels pondent une règle qui légalise l'arnaque !!!)


----------



## claude72 (4 Octobre 2020)

macpapyguy a dit:


> _Utilitaire de disque mac 21,5_; interrogé pour le WD, il dit que le disque était verrouillé;  formatage en deux partitions; chacune ayant de l'espace libre.
> Dévérrouillé et rebranché sur G3 : branchement reconnu, aucun changement, le disque ne monte pas à l'écran!
> _Utilitaire de disque mac 21,5_; interrogé pour le DDE Intenso: non vérrouillé  ; 1to ; 15,6 Go utilisé; connexion USB;
> Branchement reconnu mais ne monte pas à l'écran8
> Quelle poisse !!!





macpapyguy a dit:


> Nota: une clef USB 8Go, branchée à la place est bien détectée, apparait à l'écran, parfaitement opérationnelle



Tu arrives à brancher et à utiliser une clé USB de 8 Go, parfaitement fonctionnelle, et tu n'as que 13 Go de disque-dur à sauvegarder, donc ça se fait avec la clé en seulement 2 fois ou avec 2 clés ou avec une clé de 16 Go…
… alors pourquoi t'obstines-tu à essayer de brancher des disques-durs qui ne veulent pas fonctionner alors que tu as déjà une solution qui fonctionne ?

Ceci dit, attention au formatage de ta clé USB ou des tes disques-durs : si ils ne sont pas formatés en HFS+, mais en FAT32 ou en exFAT, la copie de certains fichiers (comme les polices de caractères, les éléments du système et les logiciels) va être corrompue (c'est un problème un peu compliqué de "data-fork" et "ressource-fork").
Donc soit il faut que tu reformates ta clé USB et/ou ton disque-dur en HFS+, soit il faut que tu protèges tes fichiers (image .dmg ou compression ZIP/RAR ou archive StuffIt) avant de les transférer sur le support FAT.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2020)

Pour répondre à Claude 72, je dirais qu'appliquer un système à une partie de l'informatique et un autre à une autre partie est incohérent : une barrette mémoire de 1 Go fait bien 1 099 511 627 776 octets, je ne vois pas trop pourquoi ce même Go ne ferait que 1 000 000 000 000 octets sur un disque dur, ça n'a pas de sens. Le SI est un système décimale, le système informatique est un système binaire, il n'y a aucune raison de mélanger les deux, on additionne pas des pommes avec des poires !


----------



## macpapyguy (4 Octobre 2020)

A Claude,
 Je suis prêt à signer une pétition pour réclamer la légalisation du kilo à 1024 grammes, qu'on se le dise!
Pour le reste, explication.
 J'ai un iMac 24" et un 21,5", tous les deux sont opérationnels et ont une sauvegarde sur disque externe pilotée par Time Machine et cela fait au moins deux fois que cet arrangement m'à évité la Grosse Panique;
 D'accord, pour le moment, j'ai sauvegardé, à la main, sur clef USB le principal de mon disque dur. Mais PapyGuy, membre junior de 81 balais révolus pense à l'avenir et l'avenir c'est entre autre un G3 updaté en OSX10.3..., avec OS Classic, avec quelques 40 ou 80 GB,  lui permettant de faire tourner MathCad ,de faire des simulations lourdes et de mettre en place une sauvegarde automatique sur DD externe. D'ou nécessité de comprendre pourquoi le G3 refuse actuellement de co-opérer.
 Je vais faire l'acquisition d'une clef de 16Go; Mais pour la formater, selon tes recommandations, je ne sais comment faire; un tuto adapté au membre junior que je suis serait le bienvenu;
 Bonne soirée


----------



## dandu (4 Octobre 2020)

macpapyguy a dit:


> Bonjour en ce dimanche matin !
> Je suis toujours avec mon problème:
> _Pour le moment, je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi je n'arrive pas à connecter mes DD externes, voir mon précédent post._
> 
> ...



Parce que le disque dur de 1 To est formaté en GUID et pas en MBR (en tout cas, c'est probable). 

Il faut Tiger (au moins) pour du GUID, normalement. Après, on peut effacer tout sur le disque dur, passer en MBR et formater en HFS+ et ça fonctionnera. Le seul souci, c'est qu'il faut du GUID pour dépasser 2 To.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Problème de formatage, certainement, tu es allé voir ce que l'utilitaire de disque disait de ton disque ?
> 
> Dandu : l'informaticien que j'étais a une conception différente de ce que tu explique : le système international est une chose, l'informatique, une autre, un kilogramme, par exemple, c'est 1000 grammes parce que le système de poids est un système décimal, mais un kilo-octets, c'est 1024 octets, parce que le système informatique est binaire, et qu'en informatique, 1 kilo, ça n'est pas 10 puissance 3, mais 2 puissance 10. L'informatique n'a repris que le vocabulaire du système international, mais c'est et ça restera un certain temps encore un système binaire, alors que le système international est décimal.
> 
> Après, des abréviations comme Gio n'ont été adoptées que récemment, et vouloir appliquer le système international à l'informatique n'est pas cohérent, d'autant qu'on ne l'applique qu'au stockage, pour quelle raison faut-il utiliser 1,024 ko sur un disque pour enregistrer ce qui ne prend que 1 ko en mémoire ? Parce qu'au niveau de la Ram, 1 ko, c'est toujours 1024 octets !



T'as le droit de te tromper, mais le fait est que c'est standardisé (et pour la RAM aussi, d'ailleurs), surtout que c'est une convention. Après, ça empêche pas certains de compter en pouces ou en pieds... Mais ça empêche pas que 1 ko, *c'est* 1 000 octets (en RAM ou sur le disque). En dehors de Windows qui utilise encore l'ancienne norme, macOS est en décimal partout, les distributions Linux en binaire (et en kio, donc) partout dans pas mal de cas.

Et d'ailleurs, c'est pas « nouveau » : la standardisation date de 1998.


----------



## pershing78 (4 Octobre 2020)

macpapyguy a dit:


> Bonjour
> Merci à tous pour les réponses, on se sent moins seul devant ces pb. !!!
> J'ai pour le moment connecté une clef USB 8Go; elle monte bien à l'écran du G3 et j'ai transféré les dossiers auxquels je tiens.
> J'ai aussi tenté de brancher les DD externes en ma possession, parfaitement opérationnel sur Mac 21,5", ( un My passeport WD et un Intenso). Le G3 ne les reconnait pas: ils ne montent pas à l'écran et n'apparaissent pas sur le périphérique USB où ils sont connectés. Est un problème de formatage? Dois acheter un nouveau DD externe qui sera dédié au G3?
> ...


bonjour,
pour ce qui est du DD , le plus simple est d'acheter un boitier et un vieux DD IDE (à trouver le tout sur ebay par ex), de 20 ou 30 go. A brancher sur le port USB. A formater et ensuite vous  pourrez copier les données voire avec retrospect faire un clone du DD interne et l'utiliser sur un mac plus récent. 

Si le G3 est relié à votre box vous pouvez installer un serveur FTP (genre Transmit ) et transférer les fichiers sur un mac plus récent .

Si vous disposez d'un NAS qui gére l'AFP (genre Synology ) le G3 le verra et vous pourrez copier les données dessus 

la solution A2server marche aussi très bien pour transférer des fichiers (mieux vaut les mettre dans un container avec toast par ex pour éviter la corruption  de certaines données) 

Pour l'impression je passe par un server 2003 windows (cette version gére si on l'active à l'installation le système de fichier Apple ) monté en machine virtuelle sur un pc. Il sert de spooler d'impression. Cela me permet d'imprimer sur ma laser Brother wifi . Il faut sélectionner dans le chooser Apple laserwriter 8. je ne sais pas si cela fonctionne avec toutes les imprimantes laser .... Ca fonctionne très bien sur les os 7 et 9 (sauf les pdf) je peux imprimer de mon vieux mac se/30 sur une laser récente (c'est lent mais ca marche)


----------



## Invité (4 Octobre 2020)

@dandu, pourquoi MBR ?
Table de partition Apple ne serait pas plus adapté à un G3 ?


----------



## macpapyguy (5 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,
Merci pour toutes les réponses; le néophyte que je suis ne comprends pas tout malheureusement bien que je fasse des progrès
Complément d'informations le problème pendant:

La clef USB, lisible et opérationnelle sur mon G3, est en MS-DOS-FAT32,
Le DD WD: unlocker est en Mac OS étendu; les 2 autres partitions sont en MS-DOS-FAT32,
le DD Inteso: la totalité est en  MS-DOs-FAT32,
Le G3 est opérationnel avec la clef et ne veux toujours rien savoir avec les DD. Pourquoi?
J'ai un Synology qui me fait la sauvegarde sur mon iMac 21,5"; il est connecté à travers  la box; quelles précautions faut-il prendre pour connecter le G3?
J'ai récupérer un tuto pour formater une clef USB sur le 21,5"


----------



## dandu (5 Octobre 2020)

Invité a dit:


> @dandu, pourquoi MBR ?
> Table de partition Apple ne serait pas plus adapté à un G3 ?


Parce que si le but est de garder une compatibilité large, le MBR va être pérenne. La table de partition Apple, ça peut disparaître avec une MAJ d'un macOS récent.


----------



## dandu (5 Octobre 2020)

macpapyguy a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Merci pour toutes les réponses; le néophyte que je suis ne comprends pas tout malheureusement bien que je fasse des progrès
> Complément d'informations le problème pendant:
> 
> ...


Comme dit plus haut, ça vient sûrement du schéma de partition.

Quand on met une partition (ou plusieurs) sur un disque, y a ce qu'on appelle le schéma, qui va ^tre en gros le plan pour les partitions. Il en existe trois "importants" : le GUID (moderne), le MBR (vieux) et celui d'Apple (vieux aussi). Si le disque dur est en GUID (probable) les vieux OS peuvent pas voir le contenu du disque. Les clés USB, c'est dans 99% des cas en MBR.

Le système de fichiers, il vient après, c'est la façon dont est formatée une partition.


----------



## claude72 (5 Octobre 2020)

macpapyguy a dit:


> La clef USB, lisible et opérationnelle sur mon G3, est en MS-DOS-FAT32,


Si tu veux pouvoir sauvegarder tout ce qui sur ton DD sans avoir de problème, il faut la reformater (celle-là ou la nouvelle 16 Go que tu vas acheter et qui sera aussi en FAT32) en HFS+ non journalisé.
Pour la formater il faut que tu utilises l'utilitaire de disque de MacOS, de préférence celui du G3.
Ceci dit, ça fait tellement longtemps que j'ai n'ai pas utilisé de système Classic que je ne peux pas te donner la procédure détaillée, et donc mes collègues de forum seront bien plus capables que moi de te guider.


----------



## claude72 (5 Octobre 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour répondre à Claude 72, je dirais qu'appliquer un système à une partie de l'informatique et un autre à une autre partie est incohérent


Je suis bien d'accord avec toi !



> … une barrette mémoire de 1 Go fait bien 1 099 511 627 776 octets, je ne vois pas trop pourquoi ce même Go ne ferait que 1 000 000 000 000 octets sur un disque dur, ça n'a pas de sens.


Ça a un sens pour les fabricants de disques-durs, puisque ça leur permet simplement de nous arnaquer de quelques dizaines de gigaoctets grâce à ce tour de passe-passe arithmétique.


----------



## claude72 (5 Octobre 2020)

dandu a dit:


> T'as le droit de te tromper, mais le fait est que c'est standardisé (et pour la RAM aussi, d'ailleurs), surtout que c'est une convention. Après, ça empêche pas certains de compter en pouces ou en pieds... Mais ça empêche pas que 1 ko, *c'est* 1 000 octets (en RAM ou sur le disque). En dehors de Windows qui utilise encore l'ancienne norme, macOS est en décimal partout, les distributions Linux en binaire (et en kio, donc) partout dans pas mal de cas.



Ce n'est pas parceque un organisme de standardisation à la botte des fabricants de disques-durs a officialisé l'arnaque que l'on subit depuis les débuts de l'informatique que 1 kilooctet va soudain valoir réellement 1000 octets !
1 Ko c'est toujours 1024 octets, mais comme les profanes ne comprennent pas que leur disque-dur tout neuf de 80 Go ne fait en fait réellement que 74,5 Go une fois branché à leur ordinateur, il est beaucoup plus simple de baisser son froc et de "standardiser" tout ça sur des bases fausses qui donnent raison aux voleurs (et leur permettent de continuer leur escroquerie en toute impunité), plutôt que de forcer les fabricants de disques-durs à être honnêtes et à indiquer la vraie capacité de leurs disques.
Et parceque la réalité est que l'informatique fonctionne en binaire et pas en en décimal, et que un Ko = 2^10 = 1024 octets, on sort en plus une nouvelle unité bidon du chapeau pour essayer en parallèle de rétablir quand-même un peu la vérité !

Et après, comme 1 Ko est écrit sur le disque en 2 blocs de 512 octets, la "standardisation" explique comment que 512 + 512 = 1000 ? elle nous re-standardise les règles de mathématiques ?


----------



## Invité (5 Octobre 2020)

dandu a dit:


> Parce que si le but est de garder une compatibilité large, le MBR va être pérenne. La table de partition Apple, ça peut disparaître avec une MAJ d'un macOS récent.


Bah, la MaJ d'un iMac G3…
Il me semblait que c'était plus ou moins la question de départ


----------



## pershing78 (6 Octobre 2020)

macpapyguy a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Merci pour toutes les réponses; le néophyte que je suis ne comprends pas tout malheureusement bien que je fasse des progrès
> Complément d'informations le problème pendant:
> 
> ...


bonjour, pour la clé usb, vous pouvez la formater sur un mac récent en utilisant le système de fichier Apple Partition Map surtout pas de GUID , MBR non plus car  les fichiers risquent d'être corrompus lors de la copie . .  Ensuite elle refonctionnera sur le G3.

Pour les HDD même punition éviter bien sûr les ssd. 

Il faudra d'abord formater sous le même système de fichier " Apple Partition Map"  .
La limite sur le bus usb est assez aléatoire tout dépend de la carte mêre , théoriquement sur une grande partie des g4  ca passe en 9.2.2 (car il accepte un LBA de 48bits donc une limite de 2 to ) mais sur les g3 (je n'en possède pas) je pense qu'il vaut mieux rester sous les  128go ....(créer des partitions sur un dd de taille supérieur ne sert à rien l'os ne les reconnaitra pas et  les fichiers seront corrompus. (sur les vieux dd ide on pouvait modifier les cavaliers pour limiter la taille )  .  
Le mieux est de connecter le dd externe et ensuite de démarrer l'ordi (le branchement à chaud ne marche pas toujours)
Avec os9 pour  formater un disque externe  , il faut parfois arrêter le partage de fichier dans le menu  .
 L'usb1 est lent il faut environ 14 mins pour copier un fichier de 600 mo. ! souvent en réseau c'est plus rapide  ... d'où l'intérêt d'un disque en réseau----->
pour le syno vous pouvez créer un compte utilisateur juste pour le g3 et créer par exemple un répertoire "Macintosh". 
Pour se connecter au syno avec le G3 il faut aller dans le menu réseau sous la pomme cliquer sur l'icone disk à droite, et sélectionner "connect to server" , après taper un bas l'adresse ip du syno. ensuite entrer le nom d'utilisateur et le mot de passe .


----------



## dandu (6 Octobre 2020)

claude72 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas parceque un organisme de standardisation à la botte des fabricants de disques-durs a officialisé l'arnaque que l'on subit depuis les débuts de l'informatique que 1 kilooctet va soudain valoir réellement 1000 octets !
> 1 Ko c'est toujours 1024 octets, mais comme les profanes ne comprennent pas que leur disque-dur tout neuf de 80 Go ne fait en fait réellement que 74,5 Go une fois branché à leur ordinateur, il est beaucoup plus simple de baisser son froc et de "standardiser" tout ça sur des bases fausses qui donnent raison aux voleurs (et leur permettent de continuer leur escroquerie en toute impunité), plutôt que de forcer les fabricants de disques-durs à être honnêtes et à indiquer la vraie capacité de leurs disques.
> Et parceque la réalité est que l'informatique fonctionne en binaire et pas en en décimal, et que un Ko = 2^10 = 1024 octets, on sort en plus une nouvelle unité bidon du chapeau pour essayer en parallèle de rétablir quand-même un peu la vérité !
> 
> Et après, comme 1 Ko est écrit sur le disque en 2 blocs de 512 octets, la "standardisation" explique comment que 512 + 512 = 1000 ? elle nous re-standardise les règles de mathématiques ?


Votre raisonnement est... bizarre. Y a pas de complot.

D'abord, c'est pas « nouveau », ça date de 1998. Donc bon, même en ayant commencé l'informatique avec les débuts des ordinateurs personnels, on a "connu" au moins aussi longtemps la norme standardisée.

Ensuite... ben les OS modernes (bon, sauf Windows) utilisent le standard. macOS compte en décimal depuis plus de 10 ans. Et Linux compte en inairte (en l'affichant en binaire).

Et accessoirement, le dernier exemple n'a aucun sens : on dit pas que 512 + 512 = 1000. On dit qu'un ko c'est 1000 octets. Deux secteurs... c'est 1 kio, c'est tout. Et au passage, ben les secteurs font pas nécessairement 512 octets (en fait, ils font même plutôt 4 096 octets sur les trucs récents).

Vous pouvez vivre dans le passé et être faché avec les fabricants de disques durs, mais ça n'empêche qu'il y a des règles et des standards. Et dire que vous n'êtes pas d'accord ne change rien au problème (qu'en plus vous n'avez pas compris). le but des standards est de simplifier les choses et d'éviter les erreurs, en définissant clairement les choses : 1 ko, c'est 1000 octets, pour harmoniser avec le système international dans son ensemble. Et 1 kio, c'est 1024 octets, pour les ca sou on a besoin de compter en base 2. 

Et même si c'est largement hors-sujet ici, le fait est que c'est important de bien différencier les deux vu que la base du problème, c'est une erreur dans la façon de présenter une limite des disques durs... (qui n'est donc pas 120 Go, que ce soit des Go ou des Gio).


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Octobre 2020)

Je viens d'acheter deux barrettes de 8 Go pour un de mes clients, je les ai recomptés un par un, et bien je peux t'assurer que chacune de ces barrettes compte bien8 589 934 592 octets, et non 8 000 000 000 octets !

Ce qui est bizarre, ça n'est pas notre raisonnement, ce qui est bizarre, c'est d'appliquer une norme "décimale" à un système "binaire". En informatique, toutes les opérations se font en binaire, je ne vois vraiment pas pourquoi on devrait y appliquer une norme incohérente avec ce système, pour de sordides raisons commerciales. Par ailleurs, non, on n'applique pas cette norme aux barrettes mémoires, mes barrettes de 8 Go sont bien estampillées "8 GB", ce qui est bien la version anglo-saxonne de Go, donc, cette application du SI à l'informatique n'est pas "internationale", mais. bien "franco-française", eux ne parlent pas de GiB, juste de GB !

Pour recoller "in-topic", je dirais qu'utiliser le MBR pour un disque formaté en HFS+, c'est plus que dommage, car du coup, ce disque ne pourra pas être bootable, mieux vaut donc retenir un format APM (Apple Partition Map, ou, Carte de Partition Apple) pour la carte de partition d'un disque utilisé sur un G3. Par ailleurs, pour MacPapyGuy, je dirais qu'utiliser "Classic" sur ton G3 n'est pas l'idéal, moi, je le démarrerais sous OS 9.2.2 "natif" pour utiliser un logiciel comme MathCad (d'autant plus pour des "simulations lourdes", tu aurais de meilleures performances et moins de risques de plantage, 9.2.2 est plus rapide et plus stable en natif qu'en environnement Classic). À noter que Mac OS 9.2.2 et Mac OS X peuvent très bien partager la même partition, et que le dossier système "Classic" peut très bien servir à démarrer le Mac nativement, sans passer par OS X.


----------



## dandu (7 Octobre 2020)

C'est pas franco-français (mais on va arrêter là) : les OS comptent comme ça (suffit de regarder dans macOS), y a pleins de pages Wikipedia qui utilisent correctement les GiB, etc.  Après, les boîtes d'appareils, quand t'as déjà régulièrement des sociétés qui confondent GB et Gb, on va pas leur demander de suivre des normes. Et comme dit plus haut, les normes, c'est pratique pour éviter de se planter quand on parle de la limite des 128 G*i*o.  

Et sinon, l'APM est une mauvaise idée pour un disque dur externe si le but est de pouvoir communiquer avec un Mac récent (c'est visiblement le cas) : y quand même de fortes chances qu'Apple supprime le support, comme pour le HFS avec Catalina (j'ai pas encore essayé sur Big Sur) alors que le MBR, vu que c'est encore utilisé actuellement, y a peu de chances que ça disparaisse avec une mise à jour de macOS. Et de toute façon, booter en USB en externe sur les G3, c'est une plaie (et pas le truc le plus courant).


----------



## claude72 (7 Octobre 2020)

Comme le confirme Pascal, les barrettes mémoire fonctionnent toujours avec des Ko valant 1024 octets, des Mo valant 1024 Ko et des Go valant 1024 Mo, car chaque octet de la barrette correspond à une adresse BINAIRE reliée au bus d'adressage de la mémoire, bus qui fonctionne lui aussi en binaire, donc il faut que la barrette contienne bien tous les octets que le système d'adressage est capable d'adresser.
Par exemple, un adressage 24 bits (vieux Mac à processeur 68000 par exemple) peut adresser 2^24 adresses, soit 16777216 adresses dont la moitié est dédiée à l'adressage de la RAM, soit 8388608 adresses qui doivent correspondre à 8388608 adresses de la RAM donc 8388608 octets (= 8 Mo = 8 x 1024 x 1024) et non pas à seulement 8000000 octets, ce qui laisserait 388608 adresses qui seraient existantes pour le processeur mais inexistantes en RAM, et qui restitueraient des résultats aléatoires et incohérents quand le processeur essayerait de les lire, causant un plantage du système.



*************




dandu a dit:


> Votre raisonnement est... bizarre. Y a pas de complot.


À quel moment j'ai parlé de "complot" ??? aucun, tu extrapoles et/ou tu déformes mes propos.
Ceci dit, par définition, un complot c'est secret, alors que là l'arnaque est au grand jour et tout le monde la voit (du moins ceux qui sont capables de la comprendre !).




> D'abord, c'est pas « nouveau », ça date de 1998. Donc bon, même en ayant commencé l'informatique avec les débuts des ordinateurs personnels, on a "connu" au moins aussi longtemps la norme standardisée.


Oui, OK, 1998, je sais, tu l'as déjà dit et je le savais avant.
Et alors ? qu'est-ce que ça change que tous les gens qui achètent des disques-durs se fassent arnaquer légalement depuis 22 ans et qu'est-ce que ça changerait si c'était plus ou moins ?
L'arnaque serait-elle moins grave puisqu'elle dure depuis 22 ans ?
Ou peut-être que puisque ça dure depuis 22 ans ce n'est plus une arnaque, c'est devenu une habitude et ça ne fait plus mal ?




> Ensuite... ben les OS modernes (bon, sauf Windows) utilisent le standard. macOS compte en décimal depuis plus de 10 ans. Et Linux compte en inairte (en l'affichant en binaire).


"_Les OS modernes (bon, sauf Windows)_"… : j'adore cette phrase !!!  sachant que le grand public, donc les victimes principales de l'arnaque, ne connait pas Linux (ni les autres OS alternatifs), pas beaucoup plus MacOS et utilise Windows à 95% et que Windows utilise "l'ancien système", ça veut donc dire que "l'ancien système" est aujourd'hui celui qui domine largement et que 95% de l'informatique moderne grand-public ignore totalement la standardisation (qui date pourtant de 1998).




> Et accessoirement, le dernier exemple n'a aucun sens : on dit pas que 512 + 512 = 1000. On dit qu'un ko c'est 1000 octets. Deux secteurs... c'est 1 kio, c'est tout. Et au passage, ben les secteurs font pas nécessairement 512 octets (en fait, ils font même plutôt 4 096 octets sur les trucs récents).


Ce n'est pas un exemple, c'est une boutade, avec un peu d'ironie…
… voire un raisonnement par l'absurde, puisque si on suis la standardisation et qu'on tripatouille un peu les chiffres on arrive à 512+512=1000.
Et donc pour les trucs récents on arrive à 4 x 1000 = 4096, ce qui est tout aussi absurde, mais en plus c'est drôle puisque ton "argument" censé contrer ma "démonstration" (qui n'en est pas une puisque c'est une boutade) aboutit à la même absurdité !




> Vous pouvez vivre dans le passé et être faché avec les fabricants de disques durs, mais ça n'empêche qu'il y a des règles et des standards. Et dire que vous n'êtes pas d'accord ne change rien au problème (qu'en plus vous n'avez pas compris).


J'ai très bien compris le problème, mais apparemment toi tu ne l'as pas compris : la standardisation que tu défends becs et ongles a été établie à la suite des nombreuses plaintes de consommateurs qui s'estimaient (à juste titre) floués car la capacité de leur disque-dur affichée par leur ordinateur était toujours inférieure à celle indiquée sur le disque-dur lui-même (et sur l'emballage du fabricant), puisque les fabricants tiraient parti d'une confusion possible d'unités et du vide juridique concernant cette confusion possible pour vendre des disques d'une capacité supérieure à la réalité.
Et plutôt que de réellement simplifier les choses (et défendre les consommateurs) en établissant clairement que l'informatique en général, et les fabricants de disque-durs en particulier, devraient utiliser la même unité, basée sur le fonctionnement binaire de l'informatique, cette standardisation a compliqué le système puisqu'elle a juste introduit une unité fausse pour essayer de se conformer au SI inadapté et une unité bidon pour essayer de recoller à la réalité, et a donc réussi à créer une confusion entre des vrais Ko et des faux ko en ajoutant en plus des Kio…

Et en fait les seuls qui tirent vraiment leur épingle de ce jeu de dupes sont les fabricants de disques-durs qui grâce au tour de passe-passe arithmétique permis par la standardisation peuvent vendre légalement des disques-durs de 80 Go pour lesquels Windows (donc 95% des ordinateurs) affiche toujours une capacité 74,5 Go !!!




> le but des standards est de simplifier les choses et d'éviter les erreurs…


Ben là c'est raté ! Mais est-ce que tu te rends vraiment compte de ce que tu écris ??? parceque tu parles de "simplification" et tu dis : "_1 ko, c'est 1000 octets, pour harmoniser avec le système international dans son ensemble. Et 1 kio, c'est 1024 octets, pour les cas où on a besoin de compter en base 2_" 
Donc selon ton raisonnement il est plus simple d'utiliser DEUX unités différentes en fonction de DEUX circonstances différentes (dont une totalement incohérente), plutôt que d'en utiliser UNE SEULE qui fonctionne dans tous les cas... oui… bien-sûr… : tu ne serais pas un peu du genre "Pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire très compliqué ?"

Surtout que cette standardisation s'applique pour les disques-durs, mais pas pour les mémoires (ni RAM, ni ROM), alors qu'en est-il pour les stockages à mémoire (type SSD, clé USB et autre SDcard) ? là encore ça promet d'être simplifié !


----------



## macpapyguy (15 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour à tous
Absent pendant une semaine, je voudrais faire part de dernières constatations:
-  j'ai quatre clefs USB toutes formatée en MS-DOS FAT 32, 2 clefs de 8Go, 1 de 4Go et 1 de 16 Go
Les trois premières étaient reconnues aux niveaux des connections USB et montaient bien à l'écran, normal !
La quatrième, de 16Go, n'étaient pas reconnue et ne montait pas à l'écran, occasionnant une confusion supplémentaire. En fait, le plastique de la clef empêchait une connection normale; un coup de lime approprié a éliminé le problème. 
Maintenant, quelle que soit la clef, on peut écrire depuis le Mac G3  ou depuis le Mac 21,5 . Mais à la lecture, seule les captures d'écran écrites par le G3 sont lues par le Mac 21,5 et vis versa. Les autres documents sont illisibles par le Mac qui ne les a pas écrits. Il y a bien  un problème de format que je ne sait pas résoudre.
 Sur le mac 21.5, je sais faire appel à l'Utilitaire de Disque; sur le G3 je ne sais pas où aller chercher cet utilitaire, si toutefois il y en a un !
 Au niveau des applications, sur aucun des ordinateurs, je ne trouve un traducteur comme Stuffit ou autre. Que faut il faire?
 Je sollicite de l'aide pour résoudre cette question qui bloque le transfert de documents d'un ordinateur à l'autre. Merci d'avance!


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Octobre 2020)

Si le G3 est sous OS 9.x ou plus ancien, alors il existe dans le dossier "Utilitaires Apple" deux applications regroupant une partie des fonctions d'Utilitaire de Disque d'OS X : "SOS Disque" pour la partie "réparation", et "Outils disque dur" pour la partie "formatage".

En ce qui concerne "les autres documents", pour pouvoir te répondre il faudrait que nous en connaissions la nature.


----------



## macpapyguy (16 Octobre 2020)

Je ne trouve pas d'utilitaires disques, d'utilitaires Apple et Sherlock 2 ne fait pas mieux!!
Pour info, mon G3, acheté en 2000 est en Mac OS FU1-9.2.2, installation faite par Station Apple agrée en 2004; qu"est ce que s'est cette version FU1?
 Les documents sont des textes en Apple Work d'un coté et Open office de l'autre, plus quelque documents Word


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2020)

macpapyguy a dit:


> Je ne trouve pas d'utilitaires disques, d'utilitaires Apple et Sherlock 2 ne fait pas mieux!!
> Pour info, mon G3, acheté en 2000 est en Mac OS FU1-9.2.2, installation faite par Station Apple agrée en 2004; qu"est ce que s'est cette version FU1?
> Les documents sont des textes en Apple Work d'un coté et Open office de l'autre, plus quelque documents Word


Ils sont dans le dossier "Utilitaires" ou "Utilitaires Apple" à la racine du disque dur. Les versions "FU" du système sont les versions "Français Universel". Contrairement à OS X, Mac OS 9.x n'est pas "multilingue", il existe une version du système par langue.

Pour les documents venant d'OS X, sous OS 9.x, pour les ouvrir, il te faut d'abord lancer l'application, puis faire "Fichier -> Ouvrir" pour les sélectionner, car ils n'ont pas de "ressource fork" permettant de les associer à l'application, cette technique n'ayant pas été reprise sous OS X. Dans le sens inverse, tu peux procéder de la même manière. Si tu n'as pas la version OS X de ClarisWorks, il te faudra les exporter sous un autre format depuis OS 9.


----------



## macpapyguy (18 Octobre 2020)

Merci, il y a du progrès! J'ai trouvé "outil disque dur" et SOS disque" et ils s'ouvrent. Mais c'est pas encore gagné:
 Sur iMac 21,5 une clé USB apparait bien dans la fenêtre; on peut la sélectionner, l'effacer en choisissant le format... bref, ça roule.
 Sur G3, la clé USB est bien identifiée dans ISA, elle monte bien au bureau, mais dans la fenêtre "outil disque dur", la clé n'apparait pas, donc pas de possibilité de la sélectionner ni de lui appliquer une fonction. PB de formatage toujours entier!


> Pour les documents venant d'OS X, sous OS 9.x, pour les ouvrir, il te faut d'abord lancer l'application, puis faire "Fichier -> Ouvrir" pour les sélectionner,


Quelle application? exemple pour document écrit en apple Work sur OS9 et transmis sur OSX.
Je n'ai pas Clariswork; sous quel format faut-il exporter un texte depuis OS9 vers OSX?
Toutes ces questions sont celles d' un débutant, merci encore pour la patience.
 Note: je me demande si la mise à jour 9.2.2 faite en 2005 n'a pas omis quelques ligne de logiciel. A toutes fins utiles, j'ai commandé un CD d'installation OS 9.2.2.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2020)

macpapyguy a dit:


> Merci, il y a du progrès! J'ai trouvé "outil disque dur" et SOS disque" et ils s'ouvrent. Mais c'est pas encore gagné:
> Sur iMac 21,5 une clé USB apparait bien dans la fenêtre; on peut la sélectionner, l'effacer en choisissant le format... bref, ça roule.
> Sur G3, la clé USB est bien identifiée dans ISA, elle monte bien au bureau, mais dans la fenêtre "outil disque dur", la clé n'apparait pas, donc pas de possibilité de la sélectionner ni de lui appliquer une fonction. PB de formatage toujours entier!
> 
> ...


Le plus simple, pour les documents texte, c'est de les exporter au format RTF, tous les traitements de texte connaissent ce format qui permet de préserver l'essentiel de la mise en forme.

Après, pour la clé, si elle monte bien sur le G3, pourquoi la formater ?


----------



## macpapyguy (19 Octobre 2020)

_Pourqoi formater la clé? Parceque je veux comprendre et qu'un jour je serai devant le problème!
-Exporter avec la clé: voici un exemple de ce que je récupère sur imac 21 d'un texte écrit sur depuis le G3 sur une clé Emtec neuve:




On est loin du texte d'origine!!!
- retour sur le G3, , applications, utilitaires,outil disque dur, outil disque dur. Avec fonction "rescanner les bus", je fais monter la ligne suivante: *<non géré>, 0,0,0,* respectivement dans les colonnes USB,N°, LUN. Si je sélecte cette ligne, la machine dit: "*impossible d'initialiser un disque dans un lecteur non géré*". 
Je reste donc dans l'incapacité de récupérer  quelque chose venant du G3.
Je cherche désespérément une solution.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Octobre 2020)

macpapyguy a dit:


> _Pourqoi formater la clé? Parceque je veux comprendre et qu'un jour je serai devant le problème!
> -Exporter avec la clé: voici un exemple de ce que je récupère sur imac 21 d'un texte écrit sur depuis le G3 sur une clé Emtec neuve:
> Voir la pièce jointe 195273
> 
> ...


Là, je ne comprends pas vraiment ton problème, d'autant moins que je n'ai aucun problème pour faire communiquer mes G3/G4 avec mes machines sous Mojave (un MBA 13 et un MBP 15).

Cela dit, entre "papys", il faut s'entre-aider, donc, si tu n'es pas trop loin du nord de la Seine et Marne, le retraité de l'informatique que je suis veut bien venir te voir pour trouver la solution à ton problème (réponse par MP, of course).


----------



## macpapyguy (21 Octobre 2020)

Merci, Pascal, pour cette proposition. J'habite le sud Gironde et pour toi, ce n'est pas la porte à coté. Le Covid terminé, ça pourrait s'envisager...le vivre et le couvert serait assurés!
 Moi non plus je n'y comprends plus rien: résumons:

à ma droite, iMac 21.5, Mac OSX.13.6;
à ma gauche, Mac PPC G3 DV SE, OS 9.2.2;
au milieu une clé USB2 neuve de 8 Go;
le problème: pas possible de transférer un texte de l'un à l'autre!!
Le formatage de la clé semble possible sur Mac 21.5; sur G3, la clé apparait<non géré> et formatage impossible.
 Quoi faire?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2020)

Effectivement, ça fait une trotte.

Bon, je n'ai plus de Mac sous High Sierra, mais je ne pense pas que cette version permette de formater en HFS. En attendant mieux, tu peux essayer de formater ta clé en FAT 32 (format dit "MS DOS" dans l'utilitaire de disque), et de transférer tes documents par ce biais.

Après, pour ouvrir tes documents, il ne s'agit pas de double-cliquer dessus, mais au choix, de lancer l'application (word, par exemple, pour ouvrir un document RTF), et de sélectionner le document via le dialogue ouvert par "Fichier -> Ouvrir", ou de faire un clic droit sur le document, puis "lire les informations, puis "Ouvrir avec", et choisir ton traitement de texte (ou même Texte Edit), puis de cocher la case "appliquer à tous" (pour éviter de devoir faire ça à chaque fois), ou encore faire un clic droit sur le document, puis "ouvrir avec" et choisir ton traitement de texte ou Teste Edit.

EDIT : Bon, je viens de vérifier avec un disque formaté sur un Mac Intel : Que ça soit sous Mac OS 8.6 ou Mac OS 9.2.2, dans les deux cas, ça me dit "Ce disque est illisible par ce Mac", et il m'est proposé de le re-formater. je pense donc qu'il va te falloir choisir entre MBR (Master Boot Record ou en français enregistrement de démarrage principal) ou APM (Apple Partition Map, ou en français carte de partition Apple) comme schéma de table de partition.


----------



## pershing78 (22 Octobre 2020)

bonjour je comprends mieux maintenant, comme vous êtes sous Panther , l'utilitaire de disques est différent . quand vous mettez votre clé dans le imac21.5 vous ouvrez l'utilitaire de disque et vous formatez en mac os étendu et surtout il faut cocher la case "installer les gestionnaires de disques". Cf photo 1 





ensuite sur le g3 vous verrez apparaitre la clé  et vous pouvez copier dessus tous les fichiers que vous voulez  cf photos 2






Par contre si vous essayer de formatez votre clé via l'utilitaire Drive Setup vous obtiendrez l'erreur ci dessous . Pour formater l'usb avec le G3 il suffit de sélectionner la clé et d'aller dans le menu "spécial" en haut de l'écran et de cliquer sur effacer le disque et là vous pourrez la formater si vous le souhaitez.






voilà la clé va se formater par contre il faut couper le partage de fichier dans le menu (si celui ci est actif)
	

		
			
		

		
	






pour copier l'intégralité du DD mieux vaut utiliser un logiciel comme Retrospect 5 (à trouver sur macintosh garden par exemple) qui va cloner le dd du g3 directement sur la clé USB sans corruption de données ...

Pour les fichiers doc par exemple , le top du top  est d' installer Microsoft Office 2001 (à trouver aussi sur macintosh garden) resauvegardez les fichiers et ensuite vous pourrez les lire sous tous les suites offices actuelles. (à l'inverse il faudra sauvegarder les documents "modernes" sous Word 1997-2003 par ex)




Des applis essentielles à avoir sur le G3 , toast titanium 5.21. pour monter les images disques, (toast, cdr, iso...) , Diskcopy 6.4 , Stuffit expander 7.0.3, (pour les fichiers SIT) , Quicktime 4 , acrobat Reader 5.0 (pour les pdf), Classila pour surfer sur le web , itunes 2.0.4 

sur le IMAC vous pouvez aussi installer Microsoft office 2004


----------



## macpapyguy (22 Octobre 2020)

Merci à tous ! Je ne peux exploiter vos infos dans l'instant car je pars deux jours à Pau pour un achat immobilier. 
 Mais sur, au retour, je vais m'appliquer !!!
A plus et bonne fin de semaine.


----------



## macpapyguy (28 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,
 Suite message.
*A Pascal77:* Je peux formater:
-sur G3: Mac OS étendu, Mac OS standard, DOS;
- Sur 21,5" Mac OS étendu, idem étendu sensible à la casse, MS DOS FAT32, ExFAT; j'ai également le choix GUID (??), MBR, Partition Apple, que je retiens maintenant avec Mac OS étendu.
 Note: je n'ai pas RTF
*A Pershing 78:*
- je n'ai pas la case installation de gestionnaire de disque. Mais j'ai une case "Schéma",  avec choix Guid, MBR, Apple; est-ce la même chose?
 -sur le g3, je ne peux formater qu' à partir de Spécial. Si je passe par l'outil de disque, je récupère bien le message d'erreur indiqué.
 -il est clair maintenant que je peux formater une clé pour passer des fichiers d'un ordi à l'autre. Mais il est encore plus clair que les deux ordis sont dépourvus l'un et l'autre des applications qui permettraient de les ouvrir, c'est un scandale à corriger !
 Donc, je vais mettre l'accent sur les applis essentielles que tu indique et qui font totalement défaut.
 Pour le G3, j'ai un CD Rétrospect 4.1 de 1998 qui ne peux servir car j'ai égaré le mot de passe et je ne sais comment le récupérer dans le G3 où il doit être encore caché, Une idée?
 Pour le 21,5", ce n'est pas mieux car à la suite d'une casse du DD et son remplacement, je n'ai pas récupéré toutes les applications. Quelles serait une liste d'applis aussi essentielles à installer sur le 21,5"en plus de Microsoft Office 2004 ?
 Le couplage internet du G3 est réalisé; je reçois le courrier. Mais Internet explorer reste inutilisable.
 J'attends d'un jour à autre un DD externe 160Go Lacie, Porshe design de l'époque héroïque avec prises Firewire qui sera dédié au G3. Il faudra vraisemblablement le formater et établir une partition  à déterminer. Vos conseils seront les bienvenus et alors la sauvegarde du contenu du DD sera faite !!
 J'ai déjà fait un grand progrès, merci encore.
 A plus.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Octobre 2020)

macpapyguy a dit:


> *A Pascal77:* Je peux formater:
> -sur G3: Mac OS étendu, Mac OS standard, DOS;
> - Sur 21,5" Mac OS étendu, idem étendu sensible à la casse, MS DOS FAT32, ExFAT; j'ai également le choix GUID (??), MBR, Partition Apple, que je retiens maintenant avec Mac OS étendu.
> *Note: je n'ai pas RTF*




Ça, ça n'a rien d'étonnant : RTF (Rich Text File) est un format de fichier texte, pas un format de disque. Le RTF, c'est le format que tous les traitements de texte et même la quasi totalité des simples éditeurs de texte connaissent, ce format de fichiers texte est à utiliser pour pouvoir transcrire le plus fidèlement possible des textes d'un traitement de texte à un autre.


----------



## pershing78 (2 Novembre 2020)

macpapyguy a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Suite message.
> *A Pascal77:* Je peux formater:
> -sur G3: Mac OS étendu, Mac OS standard, DOS;
> ...


Bonjour,
il faut  formater en Apple partition table ou table de partition Apple , pas de Guid ni MBR, . 

Pour le net sur le G3 il n'y a qu'une solution c'est Classilla (https://www.floodgap.com/software/classilla/) mais malheureusement quasi impossible de surfer sur les sites récents, je m'en sers surtout pour aller sur Macintosh repository org ce qui permet de télécharger les logiciels directement. 
Ce site est top il faut s'inscrire et payer une petite dîme (5 ou 10€) après on a accès à pleins de logiciels d'époque... 
Sinon il y a Macintosh Garden (en anglais) totalement gratuit  où l'on trouve aussi pleins de logiciels ..... Vous pouvez y récupérer Retrospect par exemple... Office etc


----------



## haffem (12 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,
Pour les logiciels indispensables à votre cas sous os 9.2, j'ajouterai l'imprimante virtuel print to PDF, qui vous permettra d'imprimer un pdf de vos documents sur votre G3 et ainsi, une fois placé sur votre clé usb ou un autre support ; imprimer ce PDF sur n'importe qu'elle autre ordinateur qui possède acrobat reader.
Ensuite, pour faire une sauvegarde total de votre dd du g3, je vous conseil Tri backup de chez tri edre version 3.1.2 sous os 9
Pour la licence de tri-backup contactez moi en MP pour vous aider
Si vous voulez avoir sur votre 21.5 pouces l'environnement OS 9 dit classic, installez l'émulateur sheep shaver, qui vous permettra de travailler sur votre mac récent en même temps sous os X.13.6 et classic 9.2 et de partager les documents d'un environnement à l'autre.
Je peux vous envoyer le tuto pour paramétrer sheep shaver et de mon coté, j'ai réussi à restaurer ma sauvegarde os 9.2 sous l'émulateur
Bon, c'était il y a un petit moment, je ne me souviens plus bien comment j'avais fait, mais certainement via Tri backup


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2020)

pershing78 a dit:


> je m'en sers surtout pour aller sur Macintosh repository org ce qui permet de télécharger les logiciels directement.
> Ce site est top il faut s'inscrire et payer une petite dîme (5 ou 10€) après on a accès à pleins de logiciels d'époque...
> Sinon il y a Macintosh Garden (en anglais) totalement gratuit  où l'on trouve aussi pleins de logiciels ..... Vous pouvez y récupérer Retrospect par exemple... Office etc


Il y a aussi Le Grenier du Mac, en français, et il a, en plus du site proprement dit, un forum (que j'ai l'honneur de modérer) consacré aux logiciels et Mac anciens.


----------



## Invité (12 Novembre 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il y a aussi Le Grenier du Mac, en français, et il a, en plus du site proprement dit, un forum (que j'ai l'honneur de modérer) consacré aux logiciels et Mac anciens.


Plus cool que McGé pour un retraité…   

(Merci Pascal pour tes interventions précédentes comme modo. Et futures… C'était juste pour dire une connerie  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Novembre 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Plus cool que McGé pour un retraité…
> 
> (Merci Pascal pour tes interventions précédentes comme modo. Et futures… C'était juste pour dire une connerie  )


Oh, ne te bile pas, de toute façon, ce qui m'a fait arrêter la modération sur MacGé n'a rien à voir avec les membres qui fréquentaient les trois sections que je modérais, dans l'ensemble, ils ne fatiguaient pas trop leur "modéraptor" !


----------



## macpapyguy (15 Novembre 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh, ne te bile pas, de toute façon, ce qui m'a fait arrêter la modération sur MacGé n'a rien à voir avec les membres qui fréquentaient les trois sections que je modérais, dans l'ensemble, ils ne fatiguaient pas trop leur "modéraptor" !


Bonjour à tous
Point de la situation dans le quartier landais;
J'ai reçu des Amériques un DD LaCie design Porshe, sans CD d'installation, mais heureusement, j'ai trouvé sur la toile les drivers adéquats. La bête est branchée, partitionnée et formatée. Conséquence, la sauvegarde du contenu de mon G3 est  réalisée, ce qui était le but initial de mon fil. Elle est doublée par une sauvegarde sur Clé USB.
Au cours de cette aventure, j'ai beaucoup appris grâce à vos conseils et je ne vous en remercierai jamais assez ! En fait, ma relation avec  l'univers Mac a complètement changé dans la mesure où je ne me contente plus de taper, à tord et à travers sur les boutons. Maintenant, j'essai de réfléchir,  de rechercher dans les pages anciennes de MacGe, (et celles de MacBid, pardon pour le sacrilège) ce qui a été écrit avec pertinence par de valeureux membres; j'ai acquis, quelques notions élémentaires et indispensables pour continuer.
J'ai aussi acquis deux exemplaires de "Le Mac pour les nuls" dont l'édition 7 de D.Pogue que je suis en train d'exploiter à fond et là , j'apprends beaucoup.
Sur le G3, j'ai installé  tous les logiciels que vous m'avez conseillés.  Mon outil de simulation Mathcad fonctionne toujours parfaitement; Outlook  est opérationnel, Classillia aussi mais l'intérêt reste limité. Coté hard, le lecteur refuse de fonctionner avec un disque coincé impossible  à éjecter. En conséquence, je suis en train d'approvisionner un lecteur Lacie d2 firewire. Restera à envisager  une opération chirurgicale  pour récupérer le disque coincé.
En l'état, il faut envisager la suite. et cette suite consistera à mettre en réseau le Mac 24" El Capitan, le Mac 21,5"High Sera et le mac G3 OS9.2.2. C'est fait pour les deux premiers mais ça coince avec le G3.
N'ayant pas trouvé grand chose dans les pages réseau, un nouveau fil semble nécessaire.
Note: je vais aller sur le grenier du Mac, sur d'y trouver quelque chose!
A plus


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2020)

macpapyguy a dit:


> Coté hard, le lecteur refuse de fonctionner avec un disque coincé impossible  à éjecter. En conséquence, je suis en train d'approvisionner un lecteur Lacie d2 firewire. Restera à envisager  une opération chirurgicale  pour récupérer le disque coincé.


Quel disque est "coincé", dans quel lecteur ? En principe, la plupart des lecteurs de disques amovibles ont tous un éjecteur mécanique : un petit trou permettant d'introduire, par exemple, l'extrémité d'un trombone déplié, afin d'appuyer sur le verrou d'éjection.

Après, si c'est un lecteur optique "slot-in" (mange-disque) qui en est dépourvu, il reste la solution d'éjecter le disque au démarrage du Mac en gardant le bouton de la souris enfoncé dès le chime (le "bong" de démarrage) et jusqu'à ce que le disque sorte.


----------



## macpapyguy (16 Novembre 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quel disque est "coincé", dans quel lecteur ? En principe, la plupart des lecteurs de disques amovibles ont tous un éjecteur mécanique : un petit trou permettant d'introduire, par exemple, l'extrémité d'un trombone déplié, afin d'appuyer sur le verrou d'éjection.
> 
> Après, si c'est un lecteur optique "slot-in" (mange-disque) qui en est dépourvu, il reste la solution d'éjecter le disque au démarrage du Mac en gardant le bouton de la souris enfoncé dès le chime (le "bong" de démarrage) et jusqu'à ce que le disque sorte.


Disque coincé: disque installation Mac 0S 9 dans lecteur mange disque du G3
La procédure proposée, que je connais bien, ne marche pas. Un fervent de Mac m'a indiqué que cette panne typique,- on entends le moteur tourner et patiner sans pouvoir faire sortir un tant soit peu le disque- est purement mécanique et due au vieillissement des rouleaux. Pas grand chose à faire, si ce n'est intervenir sur ces derniers, mais comment?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2020)

macpapyguy a dit:


> Disque coincé: disque installation Mac 0S 9 dans lecteur mange disque du G3
> La procédure proposée, que je connais bien, ne marche pas. Un fervent de Mac m'a indiqué que cette panne typique,- on entends le moteur tourner et patiner sans pouvoir faire sortir un tant soit peu le disque- est purement mécanique et due au vieillissement des rouleaux. Pas grand chose à faire, si ce n'est intervenir sur ces derniers, mais comment?


Mange-Disque G3, donc c'est un iMac, dans mon souvenir, ils avaient un verrou d'éjection mécanique, essaie de le trouver à l'extrême droite de la fente d'introduction du disque (peut-être deux ou trois mm avant l'extrémité).


----------



## macpapyguy (16 Novembre 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mange-Disque G3, donc c'est un iMac, dans mon souvenir, ils avaient un verrou d'éjection mécanique, essaie de le trouver à l'extrême droite de la fente d'introduction du disque (peut-être deux ou trois mm avant l'extrémité).


Rien à l'extreme  droite de la fente sur cet iMac DVSE; j'avais déjà jeté un oeil  !


----------



## haffem (16 Novembre 2020)

Vous pouvez aussi essayer de re demarrer en appuyant continuellement sur le clic de la souris, jusqu'à ce que ça éjecte le cd.
ça peut être long
Certains auraient réussis également en restant appuyé sur C au démarrage, mais je suis plus dubitatif


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2020)

macpapyguy a dit:


> Rien à l'extreme  droite de la fente sur cet iMac DVSE; j'avais déjà jeté un oeil  !


Pas à l'extérieur de la fente, à l'intérieur, invisible du dehors, mais dans mon souvenir, bien là  !


----------



## macpapyguy (21 Novembre 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas à l'extérieur de la fente, à l'intérieur, invisible du dehors, mais dans mon souvenir, bien là  !


J'ai viré le feutre et vu le petit trou qui déclenche la manoeuvre. Malheureusement, les rouleaux sont détériorés et n'arrivent pas à extraire le disque. Il faut aider avec une pince à épiler fine. Par ailleurs, le lecteur marche  et je vais tenter d'ouvrir le mac, sortir le lecteur et regarder s'il n'y aurait pas une solution de sauvetage. C'est de la mécanique et là je suis à mon aise. Encore une fois merci !


----------

